
Apple releases Safari 3.1 - naish
http://www.macworld.com/article/132569/2008/03/safari.html
======
gibsonf1
I started using Safari 2 on XP a few weeks ago and have been thoroughly
impressed with it - it is now my default browser mainly because of its speed
and look. There is one problem though that makes no sense: it cannot open an
image file link within the browser - it has to open another app. This is
especially problematic as my webapp is loaded with images I need to quickly
open. I just got 3.1, and wow!, it is fast - seriously (on windows xp). The
install was fast. But _no_ opening image files within the browser - what are
they thinking? (I'm still using it though)

~~~
bvttf
I've never had that problem, did quicktime do something terrible to you? Point
to this doll of your mime types, and show me where the bad man touched you.

~~~
gibsonf1
Bingo: Our webapp was the culprit. We were using mime type "image/jpg" when we
should have used "image/jpeg" for safari's benefit. Thanks! :)

------
thehigherlife
I have been really impressed with what webkit has been doing. They seem like
they are really striving to be the best browser in the market. Their nightly
builds have been extremely quick and bug free recently and i'm glad that apple
decided to release a newer version out into the wild.

------
bfioca
Funny because just 2 days ago I switched to FF3b4 because Safari was crashing
too often on flash-based ads (of all things!). Now I'm switching back to
Safari, even though FF3 is pretty cool, because it just handles (scrolls,
renders, feels) faster and smoother.

~~~
petercooper
Heh, I'm going the other way.. Safari 3.1 -> FF3b4 and found the same (or the
opposite, depending on how you look at it.)

Why the switch? Gmail doesn't work in Safari 3.1! (
<http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6856943> ) At least, not
the Gmail I have on Apps For Your Domain, and it won't let me use the fancy,
new one I have on regular Gmail _sigh_

------
mdemare
Does anyone knows if it works with the latest Sogudi? (sogudi turns your
location bar into a sort of command line). Alternatives to Sogudi are welcome
too.

Opera has had this feature for many years - I didn't switch to Safari until I
discovered this plug-in.

------
kcy
Just downloaded it. Looks and feels pretty good so far. I'm curious - is
anyone else having problems scrolling using the Thinkpad middle button?

------
riobard
Yes, it's really faster, and I LOVE the font rendering on my LCD. Well, just
personal preference. Some people prefer the Windows ClearType fonts.

------
sant0sk1
bah! A required restart to upgrade a web browser?!?! I switched to OS X to
avoid handcuffs such as this!

Okay, I'm done venting now. Back to work sans 3.1...

~~~
spencerfry
I was shocked too. I didn't need to restart for the last iTunes update, but I
did for Safari! What gives?

~~~
thehigherlife
webkit is an underlying framework that the entire OS uses. The nightly webkit
rebuilds don't require a restart because they are sandboxing the webkit, but
when apple updates safari it has to reboot the machine to initiate the new
build of webkit to be used for the entire OS (including dashboard and things
like that)

edit: maybe 'entire OS' was a little vague. basically they don't want to run
into issues where the webkit gets updated and things that rely on webkit don't
get all messed up in the process because they are running too.

~~~
henning
the browser infrastructure is at the OS level? uh oh, didn't that get MSFT in
trouble (it wasn't the only thing, but it was a signficant part of the
charges)?

~~~
thehigherlife
from wikipedia: WebCore

WebCore is a layout, rendering, and DOM library for HTML and SVG developed by
the WebKit project, originally developed by Apple as a fork of KHTML. It is
licensed under the LGPL. The WebKit framework wraps WebCore and
JavaScriptCore, providing an Objective-C application programming interface to
the C++-based WebCore rendering engine and JavaScriptCore script engine,
allowing it to easily be referenced by Cocoa-based applications; later
versions also include a cross-platform C++ platform abstraction, and various
ports provide additional APIs.

end quote

basically it has to update and restart so that all cocoa based apps can use
the new version.

------
username2
Where's the middle click tab closing?

